

I get by with a little help from 94552 friends - blasdel
http://a.wholelottanothing.org/2009/07/i-get-by-with-a-little-help-from-94552-friends.html

======
adamhowell
Good, personal story by Matt about the struggles he's had keeping a very
successful site up and running.

Well worth the read if you love the independent web and strive, like I know I
do, to replicate his success some day.

